# Rusted Rims



## tickandtin (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello I am a newbie restoring my first project Schwinn 50s girls DX BF Goodrich hornet. I cleaned the frame with WD40  and steel wool which I am pleased with the way it came out but these rims are extremely  rusted.   Any feedback on how to proceed in restoring them


 would be appreciated. 
Thanks Will


----------



## halfatruck (Sep 18, 2015)

If you really want to 'restore' the rims you would have to replace the spokes, then sand the rims and use a 'glazing putty' to fill the small imperfections that are left. In the end you may be better off with another set, depends if you really want to keep the current set.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 18, 2015)

Look for a nicer set to fulfill your restoration desires and keep these as rusty riders...


----------



## tickandtin (Sep 18, 2015)

So I guess there no hope for these rims! I just saw a pair of rims on ebay what would be a good price on two wheels with hub?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 18, 2015)

Those rims and spokes are toast!
Find some better wheels on the cabe!


----------



## tickandtin (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks! Call it faith



 or timing just picked up two rims on ebay.


----------



## pedal_junky (Sep 19, 2015)

Here's a before and after on a set I did. Outside looked toast, but inside the rim was very nice. Ditched the spokes but reused the nipples. It's a lot of work but very gratifying when done. They're not "restored",  they're rustored.


----------



## tickandtin (Sep 19, 2015)

Amazing they look great! What did you use to get such a great look?


----------



## pedal_junky (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks. Same as you did with the wd40 and 0000 steel wool.


----------

